# Lower gearbox plug washers?



## Stan the man (Sep 9, 2018)

Are these just nylon washers?? Seems to me it would be cheaper and easier to get them at Lowes, and not pay .50 cents a piece.. 

Stan


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 9, 2018)

At 50 cents each having ones made just for the application I don't think the savings would be worth the risk given what a LU cost should getting one that didn't fit properly. But that is just me.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2018)

The OMC ones are reusable several times so your cost is actually quite low. 
Yamaha, according to their monthly dealer publication, states that the lower unit vent and drain screw seals are a one-time usage item! 
I will agree that if you have the "red" Yamaha seal on the vent and drain screw that you definitely need to change it out as the publication states that they may not retain proper torque due to the seal. We have seen this several times during the routine servicing of the Yamaha product.


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 9, 2018)

I lost one when I was fooling around with my 25 Johnson last spring.

I wasn't able to find a nylon washer from the hardware store that would fit.

50 cents is not much compared to what a lower unit costs.


----------



## Stan the man (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank you for the replies.. The whole reason for asking was,.. I figured someone had looked at this at some point.. I didn't know if they could be had(from a hardware store) in the proper size for my particular application.. That was my next quest.. The cost is of no consequence,.. I was more interested in getting them when I wanted them, and not having to wait.. I know how to not ruin my lower unit.. I guess I should have just asked,.. 
What are those plastic looking washers made of??  


Stan


----------



## turbotodd (Sep 10, 2018)

Pappy said:


> The OMC ones are reusable several times so your cost is actually quite low.
> Yamaha, according to their monthly dealer publication, states that the lower unit vent and drain screw seals are a one-time usage item!
> I will agree that if you have the "red" Yamaha seal on the vent and drain screw that you definitely need to change it out as the publication states that they may not retain proper torque due to the seal. We have seen this several times during the routine servicing of the Yamaha product.




This is true. Yamaha posted a bulletin for this a while back and it's been in "On Board" quite a few times. The new washers are charcoal/black in color and the originals were red. I've never seen a red one let the screw come out but I don't deal with anything larger than about 40hp either, whether that makes any difference or not. I have had a couple Yamaha's and have never replaced the washers-and I do the foot lube replacement often, but I'm probably lucky in that sense. New motor has the black washers.


----------



## eshaw (Sep 10, 2018)

I have a 40 Yamaha 4 stroke, 2006, is this applicable to it?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

eshaw said:


> I have a 40 Yamaha 4 stroke, 2006, is this applicable to it?



It is anything with that color washer......!

Todd - Have not had one come out but have had a half dozen with water in the gearcase as a result of the screw being somewhere around finger tight. The red washers compress more easily than the new ones resulting in a screw that loses torque. At any rate the Yamaha seal (either color) is a one time usage item.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Sep 10, 2018)

I just bought some for a mercury.. $1.30 ea. The motor had water in the oil and the previous mechanic used an o ring on the plugs.. after a pressure test I concluded the washers were the culprit.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## eshaw (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm not following where these washers are located. Is it under the screw where you pump the lower unit full of gear lube?


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 11, 2018)

eshaw said:


> I'm not following where these washers are located. Is it under the screw where you pump the lower unit full of gear lube?



Yes, keeps oil in and water out.


----------



## eshaw (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Stan the man (Sep 13, 2018)

My box of washers came.. :roll:


----------



## DaleH (Sep 13, 2018)

Stan the man said:


> My box of washers came.. :roll:


Yup ... got a similar box the other day ... full of (20) size 18-22 AWG butt connectors. Really? We killed how much of a tree for that, that could have shipped in a simple little mailing envelope? And shipped for $0.48 to boot!


----------

